# “Colpe di Stato” al Milano Film Festival



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2010)

*“Colpe di Stato” al Milano Film Festival*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlKE2PVAk64&feature=player_embedded

Si chiama Colpe di Stato la rassegna che il Milano Film Festival, quest’anno alla quindicesima edizione, dedica all’informazione. Sette film selezionati tra le oltre duecento proposte arrivate da tutto il mondo. Dal nucleare alle industrie farmaceutiche, dagli ogm alle missioni di pace “armate”. “In un momento di crisi dell’informazione”, spiega *Beniamino Saibene*, promotore del Festival, “è doveroso ospitare chi lavora per raccontarci il mondo per com’è veramente”. I registi saranno presenti alle proiezioni per incontrare il pubblico e animare incontri e dibattiti che proseguiranno fino a domenica 19 settembre. Tra i lungometraggi in concorso c’è quello di due fratelli siciliani, *Fabrizio e Bruno Urso*. Si intitola ‘*La baia dei lupi*‘ e racconta lo scempio ambientale, il disprezzo delle leggi delle persone nel siracusano, ammorbato dalle industrie petrolchimiche da più di cinquant’anni. L’assenza dello Stato complice dell’avvelenamento della terra, dell’aria e del mare. Come se non bastasse, spiegano i due registi, “in Italia non c’è spazio per certe verità”. Li abbiamo incontrati all’inaugurazione del Milano Film Festival *di Franz Baraggino e Michele Sasso

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2010/09/12/colpe-di-stato-al-milano-film-festival/59994/



*... cantava Modugno tanto tempo fa: *Amara terra mia 

Amara e be..e..e..e..lla 
*


----------

